# Ok?



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

I am losing the grip on this farming. I'm not sleeping much I'm not eating much things are piling up to do list. Losing the will power and the desire to continue this. ... I'm standing outside facing the swamps and I can hear the Coyotes close by. 
If I can't snap out of this I will have to be forced to get rid of my animals I will not let them suffer. They are fat and healthy right now... Oh well I was just thinking


----------



## kbfarms (Dec 18, 2014)

Paul Harvey's 1978 speech at the national FFA convention called " so god made a farmer" look it up. This life style ain't for many people that's why there are so few left. I get up before 5 to take care of my calves then work a full time job. Yesterday got up at 445am finished my chores around 9 ate went to bed did it again today. It ain't for everyone.


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Very true. The stress of everyone here bashin my techniques on handling these cows and farm is tiring. I tend to 40 head angus and 70 acres alone no one is helpin and they are not my cows. I have jersy cattle. I put all my time and effort only to get ........... arggg. Its ok I will not be deafeated this easy. I had w moment of clarity last night. I have gone about this the wrong way. Time to stop... rehydrate... and get er done


----------



## kbfarms (Dec 18, 2014)

It's not for everyone. I farm some on my own help my brother farm and work full time hours part time at a dairy farm that tends somewhere around 700 acres including small grain silage hay and keeping pastures up along with somewhere around 350-400 total head counting some beef cows we have. There is only 5 of us and I work full time for a fire dept. it's easy to have your hands full just do what you can and roll with it. Good lord willing and the creek don't rise there is always tomorrow


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

I work graveyard shift at a dairy farm milking out two hundred and fifty every night. Turn all the hay planning all the fields I'm feeding all the cows at the house I'm feeding my calves milk. And very little of this is actually mine and most of it is someone else's . Whatever its ok and I'm not a quitter


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Wat to do? Mike does not belive he will live much longer. We had belived that kidney failure would ... no... been on dialysis scinse 07. But melanoma will be the cause. Docs advised him no more surgeries. He wont livethrough one. I have no choice but to get a grip here on the farm . There is no one else here to do. Hmm. For some reason I feel the need to endure and prosper just like predecessors have off the land


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank u all for letting me yak . Merry Christmas


----------

